# Can't skip past previews on some DVDs



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I've noticed a few movies that I have rented from Blockbuster will not let you get to the main feature unless you fast forward through all of the previews and commercials. Most recently "Surrogates" even had a commercial for AXE. Can't skip, can't goto Main Menu or PopUP Menu. The discs are also labled "Rental". Is this really the future of home entertainment?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This isn't anything new. The discs are authored so that the previews auto-play when you start the disc, and all navigation is disabled during the previews. This is very easy to do when you are building a DVD, and a few of the companies (Disney is particularly bad) are doing it more and more.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I had heard that there was supposed to be one non-skippable track as part of the DVD spec, though I think it is baloney. It was intended for the "this is copyrighted, sharing this movie is a crime" blah blah blah, but they often use it for the previews. It has been that way for YEARS.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

It is one reason I like the Netflix 'Watch Instantly' option. Basically, my Samsung BD player just bufferers up the 1st 30 seconds or so of the film, then kicks off the main movie. I have 7 MB VZ Turbo DSL conncetion that handle the downloding quickley.

One thing I would like to see is the including on Closed Captioning on all th movie.. I openeded a linked earlier on DBS, but I got zero resonses to my posts;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170579


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It just seems worse now, I suppose. I've been watching DVDs for years and never encountered one that forced me to watch nearly 15 minutes of previews and commercials with my only option being to fast forward through each one.


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

This is why I turn on and insert the DVD without turning on the TV. I spend about 5-8 minutes going to the kitchen to pop the popcorn and get the drinks. By the time I'm done the previews are usually over.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

TheFigurehead said:


> It is one reason I like the Netflix 'Watch Instantly' option. Basically, my Samsung BD player just bufferers up the 1st 30 seconds or so of the film, then kicks off the main movie. I have 7 MB VZ Turbo DSL conncetion that handle thedownloding quickley.
> 
> One thing I would like to see is the including on Closed Captioning on all th movie, I am hearing impaired it and it would hell a lot to read wheth the works , I openeded a linked earlier on DBS, but I got zero resonses to my posts;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170579


I am just a bit disappointed with the selection. Would love to see the library grow.

Have you contacted Netflix support regarding Closed Captioning? If not, I'd google ADA requirements and see if maybe you can get some help somewhere else.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TheFigurehead said:


> It is one reason I like the Netflix 'Watch Instantly' option. Basically, my Samsung BD player just bufferers up the 1st 30 seconds or so of the film, then kicks off the main movie. I have 7 MB VZ Turbo DSL conncetion that handle thedownloding quickley.
> 
> One thing I would like to see is the including on Closed Captioning on all th movie, I am hearing impaired it and it would hell a lot to read wheth the works , I openeded a linked earlier on DBS, but I got zero resonses to my posts;
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170579


I think it's supposed to be added at Netflix this year. As for rental DVDs, they also are removing features. Mostly special features, but there was one case with Up where the rental version didn't have closed captioning. They claimed it was a mistake and offered refunds, but personally, I wonder if it was a test to see if it would be noticed.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes the previews are the best part of the disc.


----------

